
Nvidia RTX 3080 cards are selling for thousands on eBay, and people are pissed - paulpan
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/17/21443901/nvidia-rtx-3080-ebay-reselling-sold-out-shortages
======
captain_price7
It's not just bots, the supply itself was extremely low. Many redditors
pointed out, using employees as source, some microcenters had a grand total of
10 gpus each.

This was nothing more than a paper launch.

------
paulpan
Reading reddit forums this morning, it seems individual consumers didn't even
get a chance to order - sites like Bestbuy went from "Notify when in stock" to
"Out of stock" at 6am PST (supposed preorder open date).

------
bobblywobbles
Have a read at this. On this OP's opinion, which he's spoken to people close
to the issue, Nvidia is purposely limiting stock and giving better cards to
reviewers, in hopes they will be seen in a positive light, only to upcharge
customers for lesser-quality models when the "stock" frees up in October.

[https://www.mooreslawisdead.com/post/nvidia-s-ultimate-
play](https://www.mooreslawisdead.com/post/nvidia-s-ultimate-play)

~~~
samuelma
I don't know if it's reliable source (regarding nVidia), but you'll be
surprised to know that most manufacturers do this. That's why it's better to
wait for those that post updates about the product after a certain period of
time and to give a chance to the smaller reviewer that most likely had to buy
the stuff to test it, just like everyone else.

